# So while we were out....



## mouse_chalk (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok, so this is big news.....







GIANT news!





I'm really scared to tell you all, I don't know why. I just am. But Ali said she will kick my butt if I don't post this now!


We adopted a new bunny today. 


A giant bunny!!

They had her down as a Flemish, but I don't think she's big enough.... She's 6/7 months old, and we've not weighed her yet but I'm sure she's at least 7kg/ 15lbs if not more.... She's about twice the size of Snowy!

She was in the adoption section in Pets At Home.... she was originally returned (I think) to another store outside of Bristol but after being there for a while, nobody wanted her so she was transferred to our local store. She's been there since at least the beginning of November, when we first noticed her. We honestly nearly got her then but had our holiday coming up, and Chalk and Snowy's ops, etc etc..... 

We knew we wanted her but were scared to make the leap. We didn't want to upset the others, but they have calmed down a LOT since the fights....And she is an upstairs bunny! She is going to be living in our bedroom! At the moment she is in a pen, which isn't huge but big enough for tonight. Tomorrow we'll be either making it bigger or bunny-proofing the room so she can be free-range in there. Then she can have free roam of the upstairs landing as well once we install a stairgate....


Hmmm.... do you want pictures?


Here she is.... 



Introducing, DOTTY!!! 











(checking out RO and my conversation with Ali- she's not shy at all!)















'My ears aren't big!!'















That's it! Please don't be mad at me! I have been shaking since we bought her home... I am so excited.... I can't believe we actually have her!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2008)

YES! Welcome Dotty!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 20, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> YES! Welcome Dotty!


Thank you!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2008)

Too Awesome!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! She is absolutely gorgeous! Gotta love those big ears!!!!

Minda


----------



## LizBuns (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, those are some big ears.

Congrats, she looks really sweet.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh she's BEAUTEEEFULLL! I love her!

Jen, could she be a checkered giant?

Why would we be upset with you? It's great!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Why would we be upset with you? It's great!


Thats what I said. I was more upset she hadn't posted yet.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 20, 2008)

This kills me! She's adorable!


----------



## JimD (Dec 20, 2008)

:woohoo


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 20, 2008)

There's no way we could me mad at you for adopting a new giant bunny. She's very cute. Love the name seems it fits her well.

:welcome1to the RO rabbit family DOTTY.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 20, 2008)

WooHoo 

Jen, she's gorgeous - AND you've got your bedroom bunny 

Is she spayed? Are you going to introduce her to the others? Who knows, she may be the 'peacemaker' between them 

Congrats to you and Steve.

Jan


----------



## BSAR (Dec 20, 2008)

Awhh! She is gorgeous!! 

She looks like Fallingstar's Rayne!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Dotty is gorgeous!  

I love her! You must add her to your blog immediately! lol. 

Emily


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm mad! Mad that you're not giving her to _me!!!

_She is STUNNING! And huge :shock:. I am so proud of you two for taking her, and so happy for you. She's simply gorgeous.


----------



## furryface (Dec 21, 2008)

lemme get this straight....:shock:

this is a rabbit board right?

you are showing us pics of a beautiful bunny right?

you have adopted said bunny, instead of leaving her in a pet store window right?


now we are supposed to be mad at you?:?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2008)

*furryface wrote: *


> lemme get this straight....:shock:
> 
> this is a rabbit board right?
> 
> ...



:yeahthat:


----------



## Leslie1022 (Dec 21, 2008)

She's gorgeous! What a happy christmad for her and you! Yay


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Why would we be upset with you? It's great!


Erm.... I don't know..... I'm sorry guys! I guess I was just nervous lol. I was worried that people might think she was just an impulse 'buy' and we hadn't thought her through properly. It's true that she was partly impulse, we have wanted her for ages but didn't really think it was possible until we actually came face to face with her. We've been going in there for weeks saying 'lets see Dotty!' and almost hoping that she would still be there, because if she wasn't we would worry where she had gone. 

Sam, the manager, we know pretty well and when we were walking in she was talking to a customer. She said she saw our faces as we approached her pen and just knew we would have her lol! Then she had to go and pick her up so we could rub her nose, and she was SO friendly! 


As for breed, I have no idea!! I guess she could be a checkered giant, although I have no idea about weight and stuff. I did think she looked a bit like a giant papillon-  linky!  but again I'm not sure of the weight.... Either way, I'm pretty sure she's not a purebred lol! I'll post in the rabbitry a bit later...

Umm... I can't remember what other people have said now lol! I'll post again in a minute when I've read it all


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> WooHoo
> 
> Jen, she's gorgeous - AND you've got your bedroom bunny
> 
> ...


Thanks!

YES! Finally! A bedroom bunny!!!! :woohoo

She's not spayed yet. Or vaccinated. Vaccinations are first stop, and then spay will follow closely behind, because I'd forgotten what an unspayed sexually mature bunny smelt like!! :shock:

We haven't even thought about introducing her to the others yet. We think that we want to leave her up there to settle in first, before she interacts with other buns. We'd like to get to the stage where she can come down and play down here with us. Steve wanted to have her on the sofa with him and watch a fllm last night LOL but I said we should keep her seperate for now just in case she has any health issues. So far she seems perfect! 

Oh, I'd heard about giant breeds being vocal? MAN is that true!! She honks ALL the time! She was honking so loud last night she honestly sounded like 100 guinea pigs in stereo, and I sat up wondering if she was ok, but no, she was just loving her timothy hay THAT much lol!!! 

And everything she does is on a magnified level to me! I thought I could hear her scratching her ears, and thought it was going on a while. So I sat up to look, and it was just the sound of her eating hay! Then she DID scratch her ears and I felt the floor shake! :shock: 

She's so friendly as well. I have pictures (on my mobile so hard to get off but I'll do it in a bit) of Steve lying on the bed last night and her lying snuggled up against him. She LOVES noserubs and has barely run away from us. She kicks a bit when you pick her up but once you have her, she snuggles under your chin.... She is not litter trained whatsoever lol.... Have to sort that one out!


Also, a couple of things we didn't think through. We had a spare corner litter tray and spare bowls, but we didn't really think about the size of her, because she barely fits in the litter tray, and she can empty the water bowl pretty much in one go! We are going to get new bigger ones later I think lol... 

She seems like she might like to eat cables, so we've put everything out of the way, and I think that later we might just make sure it's bunny proofed and let her be free in the bedroom. We plan on getting a stair gate at some point, and covering the bannisters in the hallway with flexible plastic, so she can have that to run about in as well :biggrin2:


So that's all the latest on sharing our bedroom with a giant!! :bunnydance:


----------



## polly (Dec 21, 2008)

Jen I am so chuffed for you.. I mean like really chuffed :biggrin2:To help ya out a bit I bought Sully a nice dog bowl out of pets at home becuase he is so big (and to be honest not very spacialy aware) and was couping it all the time every time he came to say hello 

I posted in teh rabbitry that yes def. giant pappillion but may be crossed with british or conti giant (we don't have a lot of flemish over here) but with giant breeds the bigger the better as you can see from the standard.

She is very beautiful I am so glad you got her nice xmas present for you and her!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 21, 2008)

She's such a beautiful bunny! I'm so jealous, I really want a giant bunny. She's one of the cutest giants I've ever seen! 

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 21, 2008)

WOW, Jen! Congrats on your gorgeous girl! Poor Barney is REALLY outnumbered now  I was thinking she looks like a Checkered Giant, not that I know much about rabbit breeds. I'd like to see some pictures of her with you or Steve, it's hard to get an idea of how big she is. Hard to imagine that she's the weight of 5 Phoebe Maes! That's so sweet that she's a cuddly lovey girl, everyone should have a bunny like that 

Give her kissies from Auntie Shiloh!


----------



## Becca (Dec 21, 2008)

Gahh, trust me. The day I didn't come on RO first thing and a new bun has joined Jen's family :shock:


She is absolutly gorgeous, - Seriously, she has the same shaped head as Benjamin and similar body shape, it's wierd!!!

You know now we're going to need LOTS and LOTS and LOTS of Dotty, Snowy, Barney, Chalk and Mouse pictures


----------



## tiabia0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Gorgeous! Congrats! :dude:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats Jen!! How exciting!!! 

She does look like a Checkered Giant. I've heard from Checkered Giant owners that they can be pretty aggressive/bitey due to their breed characteristics, but she looks like a sweetheart! 

*Cheers!*

Athy


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 21, 2008)

Congratulations on your new family member! What a beautiful, big girl she is. Such a great Christmas present.


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 21, 2008)

OMG Jen, she is perfect! I'm so happy for you, congratulations!!!:bunnydance::biggrin2::bunnydance:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 21, 2008)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a gr eat rabbit, any rabbit who checks out RO immediately is alright with us


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 21, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> Congrats Jen!! How exciting!!!
> 
> She does look like a Checkered Giant. I've heard from Checkered Giant owners that they can be pretty aggressive/bitey due to their breed characteristics, but she looks like a sweetheart!
> 
> ...



I've heard that also, but I think it's because they are usually caged so much for showing and stuff. The ones outside of that are usually very sweet. 

Checks get to be about 15 pounds I think, Jen. pm Pamnock and see what she thinks! I bet she could tell you - and I'm betting she's a Check.


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd say she is definitely a checkered giant, or a Giant Papillon as they are called over here, there's a nice pic of one looking remarkably similar on this URL:

http://www.rabbituk.com/pap1.htm

Steve


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

Aaah ok. I didn't realise that a Giant Papillon and a Checkered Giant were the same thing- just different names in different countries!

In that case it seems like that might be what she is.... :shock: :woohoo


The amount of times I've said that I'd love a Giant... and now we have one! I can barely believe it! Her personality is lovely- she's not been that scared at all really considering, she comes right up and smooshes down for noserubs. She licked my toes earlier! And last night, she wa lying on the bed cuddled up next to Steve, loving the noserubs. She went and cuddled up on his pillow earlier all cutesy, but then she peed on the sheets lol! :? 

I have a thread up in the rabbitry forum as well-

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=42192&forum_id=8&jump_to=562939#p562939




We went and got her a litter tray that she could fit into, and a huge water bowl as well earlier. We also got another one of those exercise mats, and some non-slip rubber bath mats and put them down on our bedroom floor so she can hop around without sliding everywhere bless her. And we have bunny-proofed the room and devised a sort of door blockade so she can just run about our bedroom all the time and not be caged hopefully 


Oh, and thanks so much for all the comments guys- Dotty is glad you like her!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 21, 2008)

Seriously, the minute I sign off RO, Jen gets a GIGANTIC BUNNY!
You can put one of those in my stocking any day!

Congrats, Jen, Steve and Dotty, on making it a very Merry Christmas!

We need a vid of her honking and binking!

:highfive:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hooray! Congrats on your adorable new addition!  Now you can have the joys of having a rabbit pounce on you in the mornings! Toby is only four pounds and he can flop down pretty hard! Good luck with Dotty! lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 21, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I was worried that people might think she was just an impulse 'buy' and we hadn't thought her through properly.



Hey, if there was a large bunny (flemish) being transfered from store to store, I would take it. Chances when a large breedis bought from a pet shop, many peoplearebuyingon an impulse novelty, and are inexperienced to handle rabbits, thus making it harder on the bunny.
In your case, Congratulations! Dottie couldn't have found a better home and a better mommy. :bunnydance:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I haven't uploaded the video yet but I do have what Shiloh requested- pics of us holding her!!!

I'm still not sure it does justice to her size, but you get a better idea of it....


Steve having a cuddle....















Me having a cuddle- excuse the state of me- it's a Sunday and I've been too busy to do my hair lol! :?























There you go! :biggrin2:


I'll have another update in a minute once the vids have uploaded....


We need to change her food as well. At the moment she's on Pets At Home pellets but she's having quite a few excess cecals etc. I remember Barney and Snowy had the same when they were on those pellets- probably fed way too many in the store. They were fine after they were changed to Oxbow, so I will do the same with Dotty. How long should I wait until I start changing her over? Actually, I'll go post that in Nutrition as well....


Thank you as well Autumn! 

I have to say, and I hope that people don't take this the wrong way, but the cost of her had been putting us off slightly. They have a high adoption fee for giants- which I agree with to deter people from making impulse purchases on a 'novelty big bunny' when they can't afford the upkeep. However with us, the upkeep isn't a problem- we can afford food, toys, carrier, vaccinations, vet costs, etc etc, but the initial big price is a lot, and takes money away that we could be using towards her spay, etc etc. It just seemed like a lot of money to pay out at once. But Steve's dad gave us some money each for Christmas that was totally unexpected, so we decided to use that for her. Please don't get me wrong in that we thought 'hey, we've got the money, let's get the bunny'- it wasn't like that. We wanted her, and that made it easier. We're going to call up and get her insured as well like all the others, and book a vets appointment to get her checked and vaccinated so she can be spayed next week- although the appt will prob be after Christmas now lol.... But yeah, we wouldn't go into this without knowing that we can definitely look after her.


----------



## Becca (Dec 21, 2008)

WOAH she is ginormous :shock:

And soo sweet!!!!

Love the pics!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I was worried that people might think she was just an impulse 'buy' and we hadn't thought her through properly.
> ...



Thank you! :blushan:


That's exactly what it was I think. And then she got big and either people didn't want her because she wasn't like all the 'cute babies', or they just liked the novelty of the big bunny that 'would be so funny!' :X Sam is a great manager (rare for pet stores I know but she is) and she has been turning away anyone she didn't think would be a great home for her. She practically jumped for joy when we said we'd adopt her! Plus we can take pictures in and give her updates.... She would have loved to take her home herself but she said her partner would leave her 
*


Oh, and I weighed her!! She's 12.6 pounds!! :shock: That's 5.7kg for UK people! :shock:*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 21, 2008)

Now that's an armful of bunny! SO CUTE. Is she wonderful to hug? I love hugging Rory because he's our biggest bunny, but he's only 4 pounds! Oh and Paul wants a Flemmie at some point, I've been dreaming about getting a Flemmie when we move somewhere bigger and having him uncaged...


----------



## Sabine (Dec 21, 2008)

Just found the thread. She is so beautifu. Love the pattern and the ears


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I didn't realize they could be 15lbs. That a big bunner for sure, hah! All the more to love! :biggrin2: The Checks look so elegant in their black and white getups.


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 21, 2008)

Only just saw this.

WOW!

Are you going to try to bond her?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Now that's an armful of bunny! SO CUTE. Is she wonderful to hug? .


AMAZING!!

I held her earlier and sat on the edge of the bed and laid back. She just sat on my chest and laid down, shoving her nose in my face! *melts*

She's a bit scared I think, but she knows that we aren't going to hurt her, and she's not scared of affection.

My mum and brother came round earlier and saw her and she let them rub her ears and nose for ages, not bothered at all. Immediately when we put her down last night she was hopping all over and exploring. She's just gorgeous all over! I love her already! We are SO lucky to have her...

She also has the biggest nose ever... it's just great for rubbing! And I've always loved the butterfly markings on the nose of bunnies.... 


Oh, and telling my mum was funny! I called her and said she had to come over for a cup of tea. She came over with my brother, and I said that they had to come upstairs and see something.... You should have seen the look on their faces! I can't repeat what they said but their shock turned to adoration once I picked Dotty up and they saw how lovely she is! :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww, she is so gorgeous!

Congrats :]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Only just saw this.
> 
> WOW!
> 
> ...


We're not sure yet.... It would be impossible to bond her completely with the others because she will be free-range and to cage her alone let alone with other buns would take a massive amount of space. I don't want her to be alone though. A nice-to-have would be if she was able to play with either of the pairs when she was out, so she would have some bun interaction, but we wont even attempt that until she's spayed....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 21, 2008)

I didn't realize the giants were named different either! LOL! but I guess we knew what she was - just not what to call it where! LOL! 

I think someone loves Mama and Daddy! She looks VERY happy with both of you!


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

This is one of the first pics we took of Dotty yesterday - not long after she arrived home with us.
She just snuggled right up next to me on the bed.

She is one bun with a lot of love to give 

I can't get over how instantly affectionate she's been with us, everytime I pick her up she just snuggles right up under my chin...

... just can't believe we left her there so long before we gave in to her coming home with us...


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (Dec 21, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Now that's an armful of bunny! SO CUTE. Is she wonderful to hug? I love hugging Rory because he's our biggest bunny, but he's only 4 pounds! Oh and Paul wants a Flemmie at some point, I've been dreaming about getting a Flemmie when we move somewhere bigger and having him uncaged...


She's amazingly huggable. You pick her up and she just snuggles into you. It's like she's doing the hugging back.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2008)

AWW she's a sweetie.. She's just happy to be in a good home.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh Jen....I've been reading this thread and trying to figure out what to say...trying to stay quiet. Why? 'Cause I'm JEALOUS....so very jealous.

As you may know - I love the brokens (butterfly) bunnies - and I love giants - and to have them BOTH together in one bunny is just so awesome.

The pictures of you guys with her just make me tear up.....she looks like she really fits in well with your family.

I'm sure that you know that pet store bunnies need homes and love just like shelter bunnies do - and that many times - shelter bunnies are the pet store bunnies that were bought as an impulse and then discarded. So don't ever feel bad you got her from the pet store - because in a few months - she might have wound up at a shelter...know what I mean?

One of the things that amazes me - is how affectionate she is becoming - for a girl. I know Carolyn has a darling flemish giant doe that is just a sweetie....so I know it can happen to get a sweet giant girl. I have been nervous about giant girls though - so I'm so happy you got a sweet one.

I think you mentioned her a few weeks ago or something - didn't you? I don't remember if it was a blog or something but it seems like I knew you'd seen a bigger bunny in a pet store. So I guess I'm not really surprised that you have her..

However - I will be mad if we don't get pictures of her regularly....so if you want to keep the forum happy - remember - we demand pictures on a regular basis. :biggrin2:

Seriously though- Happy Gotcha Day to both you folks - and her.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww, she's a snuggler already! 

I am having visions of a few days/weeks time when Jen and Steve are sound asleep and a 12.6 lb bunny jumps on them, demanding attention. I think you are in for some bruises there lol 

Jan


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 21, 2008)

:inlove: I'm jealous too... I miss my giant bunny kids so much, and the CG's have such pretty markings. Lucky you, what a great Christmas present! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Aww, she's a snuggler already!
> 
> I am having visions of a few days/weeks time when Jen and Steve are sound asleep and a 12.6 lb bunny jumps on them, demanding attention. I think you are in for some bruises there lol
> 
> Jan


Oh yeah...when Tiny was young - about 5 am he had to do the bunny 500 in the bedroom - at full speed - jumping on top of me at least three times.

By the time I was awake from it all - he was settling down to get a nap again.

:shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 22, 2008)

Jen, Tony is that way! he's just a love bug. He was snuggled with me earlier in the chair and he wanted to play but he wanted to stay with me and snuggle too..... so he'd hop on the chair and then come back to snuggle!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 22, 2008)

Jen....you sneaky girl! I saw this thread last night, but forgot to reply, as I was just heading to bed.

I love Dotty, she is a real doll. It is weird because you are the last person I would have expected to get another bunny for some reason .


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 22, 2008)

What a lucky bunny to get a home with you for her Christmas present!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 22, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh Jen....I've been reading this thread and trying to figure out what to say...trying to stay quiet. Why? 'Cause I'm JEALOUS....so very jealous.
> 
> As you may know - I love the brokens (butterfly) bunnies - and I love giants - and to have them BOTH together in one bunny is just so awesome.
> 
> ...


Peg, thank you so much for posting! I know how much you love giants and I'd been really keen to see what you thought of her!

It's amazing how well she's settled in- knows right where her water and food is, has a favourite spot for lying in front of the wardrobe etc already... She's been peeing on the floor but this morning I nudged her when she was about to pee and she just hopped straight in the litter tray!

I'm amazed at how affectionate she is as well- especially considering she's 7 months old and unspayed.... You can tell she's still nervous but happy I think. It's so great to see 

And yes I did mention her a while ago! In Cathy's thread about the baby Flemish! I just went back and read it and I put her breed at a Giant Papillon back then, so I was right all along it seems...  I'd forgotten how long we'd been thinking about her until I read that... 


And I'm probably going to start a new blog just for her soon so you can all check in and see pictures of her! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 22, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I love Dotty, she is a real doll. It is weird because you are the last person I would have expected to get another bunny for some reason .


LOL! So am I! I honestly never thought Steve would give in.... But I knew he loved her too... He doesn't regret her for one minute and neither do I...

Not even when she peed right on the floor by my bed this morning, so when I rolled over I smelt pee!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh no! litterbox issues?

You'll get things fixed. She's just so cute! 

Steve is such a great guy! and you are a great gal, Jen.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 22, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh no! litterbox issues?
> 
> You'll get things fixed. She's just so cute!
> 
> Steve is such a great guy! and you are a great gal, Jen.


Oh yes, she's not litter trained in the slightest lol! We're hoping she'll improve once spayed.... It's nothing we don't deal with already though!

I'm uploading the short video from the first night of her cuddled with Steve! 

Oh, and bless! Thank you! :hug:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, she's gorgeous! What a big armful of love:inlove:. The giants are so fun. Congratulations to all of you, and thanks for sharing her with us!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Aww! I'm jealous! I want a big squishy bunneh! Squeeesh!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 22, 2008)

Video!!! 







It's not the greatest quality but you can see how 'long' she is lol.... That's Steve lying on the bed next to her.... 


Thank you so so SO much everyone for giving her such a warm welcome!!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 22, 2008)

Aw she's so cute and big!


----------



## furryface (Dec 22, 2008)

hehe....

"mom! I'm trying to eat here! what are you doing with that box?"

the look on her face....LOL

"goofy human" :biggrin2:



that's one largish bunny! LOL more to love!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 22, 2008)

OH JEN! I can't believe I totally missed this thread! CONGRATULATIONS on your new family member! I'm so happy you got her! (This is the same girl you were telling me about last month? HA! I knew you were destined to get her!)

She is beautiful! Lovely markings and what a sweet face! So happy she's got herself a new family! She couldn't be luckier! Give her a nose rub from me too!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 22, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> OH JEN! I can't believe I totally missed this thread! CONGRATULATIONS on your new family member! I'm so happy you got her! (This is the same girl you were telling me about last month? HA! I knew you were destined to get her!)
> 
> She is beautiful! Lovely markings and what a sweet face! So happy she's got herself a new family! She couldn't be luckier! Give her a nose rub from me too!!!!


Yep! I guess we were destined in one way or another lol!

She is SO cute. I just had her up on the bed, and she went and snuggled right in between our pillows. I laid with my head on the pillow petting her, and she just put her nose down right next to mine! I got a couple of pics too- I know you guys are probably on Dotty overload right now so sorry, but I just can't resist! 















And my favourite:








Then she tried to hide underneath Steve's pillow:














And after that, I had bought up the bag of banana chips that had like 2 half pieces left in it and put it on the bed, to try and see if she wanted a treat. She just hopped down the bed, stuck her nose in the bag and ate one! 

Then she peed on the sheet and now it's in the wash LOL!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 22, 2008)

No such thing as "Dotty Overload"! We'd be mad if you DIDN"T post photos! Please keep sharing her with us!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Dec 22, 2008)

Your Dotty is absolutely beautiful! I have seen a couple of bunnies come through the shelter that looked just like her and we classified them as checkered giants. I think you are a lucky lady to find such a beautiful girl that seems to love you as much as you love her! Have fun with her!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 22, 2008)

Awwwww she was all flopped and happy with Steve! She's made herself quite at home!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 23, 2008)

Dotty has an appointment with the vets tomorrow for her first vaccination! Then hopefully if they say she's fit enough we can schedule her spay for....ASAP lol. 

The vets seem super-excited to meet her! Our regular vet, Clara was in the background when Steve was on the phone, she was laughing at us and said we have to bring her a donut for treating Dotty lol! 

We have to go out in a bit and get a carrier for her to fit in! :shock: We were loaned one from Pets At Home to take her home in and we took it back yesterday. Going to look for a cheaper one as that one was super expensive!

She's such a cuddler! I had her up on the bed this morning and she dove under the covers and snuggled down lol... then she licked my arm! And now the sheet is in the wash again lol.... :rollseyes Mind you, it's worth it for morning cuddles! And she has learnt the ways of Barney in 'presenting herself' for noserubs and nudging my hand if I should dare to stop!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Jen she`s so BEAUIFUL. I`m so jealous, I want a Big Bunny but Chris would hang me out to dry if I even suggested it. LOL





This is such a geeat picture of the two of you. You are very Pretty.

Hugs to you and all your Babies.

Susan

Ps

Give Dotty lots of Kisses and nose rubs from me.


----------



## animal ry (Dec 23, 2008)

awwww shes sooo sweet that is greta news congrads!!!!!!!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness!! What a lovey dovey girl!!! :inlove:


----------



## Michaela (Dec 23, 2008)

OHMYGOD!!

:shock2:

How did I miss this!?!?

Dotty is amazing, I am sooooo jealous!! Congratulations Jen and Steve!!


----------



## mr_mouse_chalk (Dec 23, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> OHMYGOD!!
> 
> :shock2:
> 
> ...


She's amazing for sure  soooo cute. 
Just went up to feed her, and as I was hopping over the barrier we have to stop her escaping the bedroom (for now at least), I dropped a bit of lettuce. She moved sooooo fast. You wouldn't think she could be that big and move that fast!

Bless her. 

She's the best present I could ever have asked for! Feel so lucky that Jen got her for me!  [at least that's the line she used at the time, now it seems 'we got her' for eachother... either way she's soooooooooo great!]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 23, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> OHMYGOD!!
> 
> :shock2:
> 
> ...


:biggrin2:

I did wonder why you hadn't commented lol! 

Thanks! 

And thanks everyone else as well!


We got the carrier this evening.... We have this one:

http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/Scripts/prodView~idproduct~169.htm


That's the one we borrowed to take her home.... huge!!!

Steve's looking forward to showing her off to everybody at the vets! 


She licked my hand tonight for ages after I gave her noserubs.... :hearts:


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

Awwwh That is one big carrier :shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 23, 2008)

Jen, she reminds me from the pictures of having a personality like Tony! He's a big snuggler and has to be around someone at least part of the time! He will go play and then back to see Mommy! or hop up on a chair with Lexi and get pets and nose rubs and then back to playing 

I am not overloaded with Dotty! I love seeing her pics!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 24, 2008)

Dotty wishes everyone a Merry Christmas!!

She helped me wrap presents this afternoon. By that I mean that whilst I sat on the bed wrapping, she bounced around and stuck her head under my foot for noserubs! She would literally run up and down the hallway, binky along the way and then sit at my feet and shove her head under my foot! I ended up giving her noserubs with my toes lol...

She had her first vaccination this morning! Next one is in 2 weeks.... She has some dry skin that could possibly be fur mites, on the back of her neck, so she's being treated with Xeno 450 (Ivermectin) today, and in 2 weeks' time, and possibly another 2 weeks after that. Other than that perfectly healthy. Obviously she's still completely seperate from the others etc. She's not been overly scratching there that we've noticed, but Clara thought better to treat it now than to wait it out any longer. The vets loved her! Clara couldn't get over her size- she loved her ears and ran out to tell the others when she found out how much she weighed! The receptionists and the other vet loved her too.... They didn't have her breed on the system so they had to call up some admin office to get it added... 


Steve went out and bought this 'pet gate' earlier:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/catalogId/1500001151/partNumber/8704346.htm


It's like a baby gate but taller! It goes over our bedroom door, so that she can still see out and get ventilation etc, but it keeps her in. Also, we can leave it open and block off the top of the stairs with the NIC 'gate' for the time being as well. She had great fun running up and down the landing to the bathroom earlier bless her! :biggrin2:

This morning she woke us up at 7.30am thumping like crazy. Steve sat up, leant over the bed and petted her for about 20mins. She fell asleep. When he stopped and tried to get back to bed, she started thumping again! LOL! 

She's the best present EVER!! :biggrin2: We can't believe we resisted her for so long!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2008)

And a Merry Christmas to Dotty, Mouse, CHalk, Barney and Snowy, too (oh, and you and Steve, of course)

Lol, sounds as if Dotty has got her slaves exactly where she wants them already 

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh, she is just adorable! More pictures, please!

Denise


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 27, 2008)

awww! me wants dabig black and white buneh! you're lucky you live over the pond:nod!

:inlove:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you! 

She really is so lovely. I can't get over how friendly she is!

I forgot to say, but this has reminded me, that Dotty now has her own blog! 

You can see it  HERE! :biggrin2:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 1, 2009)

More pictures, please! What a wonderful bunny!



Denise


----------

